# Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download



## NeRo1987 (29. Juni 2011)

*Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

Wie bereits erwähnt, ist das Crysis 2 Mod SDK nun verfügbar.
(Crysis 2 modifizieren, das CryEngine 3 SDK kommt erst im August oder so...)

Daten zum SDK gibt auf auf Crymod.com, da diese Page aber zur Zeit offline ist wegen Wartungsarbeiten kann ich euch leider keine weiteren Informationen dazu geben.

Hier der Download-Link für das Programm:

https://secure.mycrysis.com/support/

Greetz


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

Super 
Mal schauen, was aus C2 noch wird!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

Nicht die Sandboy ? Was ist dann das ?


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Nicht die Sandboy ? Was ist dann das ?





			
				Die verlinkte Website schrieb:
			
		

> We’re pleased to announce that today we are releasing the Crysis 2  Mod SDK package which includes the all-new *Sandbox 3 Editor*, allowing  you to create custom maps, mods and content for Crysis 2!




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

Danke, und natürlich meinte ich Sandbox.  Kommt glaub von zu viel COD bewunderung...


----------



## Dark Messiah (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

gute nachrichten, da kann man sich schon wieder auf kunstwerke freuen


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

Möge das Modding beginnen. Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## Dark Messiah (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

hm wenn ichs installieren will kommt ne meldung von wegen crysis 2 und patch 1.9 müssen installiert sein und dass es somit abgebrochen wird. komischerweise habe ich crysis 2 samt aller updates und erweiterungen installiert.. komisch


----------



## marcus_T (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

ok, hier stets ja auch, habe es in nem anderen Fred von hier verlinkt @CB 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...andneue-dx11-bilder-community-umfragen-8.html

hast recht ^^ lässt sich nicht installieren...


----------



## SanjiWhite (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

Endlich entwickelt sich Crysis 2 zu einem PC Spiel 
Edit: sogar Dedicated Server gibt es


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*



SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Endlich entwickelt sich Crysis 2 zu einem PC Spiel
> Edit: sogar Dedicated Server gibt es


 So lustig es klingt, es stimmt.
Leider ist C2 vom Spielprinzip aber hinter dem Vorgänger, sprich: viele Waffen, viele Waffenmodifikationen und das Open-Map-Prinzip.
Sad but true


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## SanjiWhite (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

Gab es wirklich so viel mehr Waffen in Crysis 1 
Die SCAR, FY-71, die Pistolen, Gaußgewehr, das Sniper und die Maschinenpistolen, oder?
Aber das Open-Map-Prinzip war schon geil, es gab einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten


----------



## AMD (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

Powerstruggle war ja wohl mal top  Das fehlt mir extrem in Crysis 2 und daher spiele ich auch den MP nicht.
Waffen gab es folgende: Pistole (SOCOM), Shotgun, SMG, FY71, Scar, Rocketlauncher, Sniper, Gauss, Minigun, Alien Moac (oder auch Moar), TacGun

Sonst könnte man ja noch Claymores, AVMines dazuzählen oder eben auch noch die ganzen Granaten (frag, flash, smoke, emp) 

Zum Thema:
Wenn ich mir das SDK so angucke, dann wird zu 99% kein update mehr nach 1.9 kommen. Das heißt der Support für Crysis 2 ist dann fast eingestellt.
Kennt man ja nur zugut von Crysis 1 oder Crysis Wars... da wurde es genauso gehandhabt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*



SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Gab es wirklich so viel mehr Waffen in Crysis 1
> Die SCAR, FY-71, die Pistolen, Gaußgewehr, das Sniper und die Maschinenpistolen, oder?
> Aber das Open-Map-Prinzip war schon geil, es gab einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten


 Claymore wäre noch ein Beispiel und du hast die Shotgun vergessen.
Hier sind alle aufgelistet: Weapons - Crysis Wiki


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## sirbenni1993 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

Kann mir mal jemand bitte sagen, wie man bei der CryEngine 3 Sandbox ein neues Level erstellen kann? Immer wenn ich einen Namen eingebe, z.B. Test, und dan auf OK drücke macht er einen Fehler, also ich kann das MOD SDK nicht nutzen, kann nichts selber erstellen....was Falsch Gemacht?


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*

au verdammt.

mein neuer pc kommt leider erst im laufe der woche  
freu mich schon, und ich hoffe das läuft auch vernünftig. will nicht umsonst 500€ für neue hardware ausgegeben haben


----------



## IAmNotDrunk (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MOD-SDK verfügbar zum Download*



Dark Messiah schrieb:


> hm wenn ichs installieren will kommt ne meldung von wegen crysis 2 und patch 1.9 müssen installiert sein und dass es somit abgebrochen wird. komischerweise habe ich crysis 2 samt aller updates und erweiterungen installiert.. komisch



Genau das Problem habe ich auch. Habe auch ein 64Bit Betriebssystem. Woran kann es liegen ? Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, der Editor wird wie ein Patch installiert, dass heißt der sucht nach dem Ordner "Crysis 2". Mh macht er nicht.. Weiß einer ne Lösung?


----------

